# Umfrage zur Knochenmarkspende



## MisterPC (22. April 2014)

Hallo,

ich möchte für meine Seminarkursarbeit gerne eine Umfrage zum Thema Knochenmarkspende machen. Wäre nett wenn ihr mich unterstützen würdet und die Fragen oben beantwortet.
Ihr fragt euch wahrscheinlich auch warum ich das hier mache, aber ich habe mir gedacht, dass hier im Forum die verschiedensten Leute unterwegs sind und das Ergebnis so am aussagekräftigsten wird.

Zur Erklärung: Die Fragen 3-7 sind die Gründe warum ihr kein Knochenmarkspender seid. Bitte immer zwischen 1+2 wählen und wenn ihr 2 wählt einen Grund dafür angeben.

Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. April 2014)

Nein , da das Lähmungs bzw. Todesrisiko beim Spenden zu hoch ist.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2014)

Wieso zu teuer?
Bezahle ich das etwa selbst?


----------



## Monsjo (22. April 2014)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Nein , da das Lähmungs bzw. Todesrisiko beim Spenden zu hoch ist.



Warum solltest du gelähmt werden?
Es geht hier nicht ums Rückenmark


----------



## Joselman (22. April 2014)

[x] Nein
[x] Sonstiges



> Hierbei genügen in der Regel zwei kleine Einschnitte im Bereich des hinteren Beckenknochens. Die Entnahme erfolgt in Bauchlage und dauert etwa 60 Minuten. Bei der Knochenmarkspende beschränkt sich das Risiko im Wesentlichen auf die Narkose. Nach der Entnahme kann für wenige Tage ein lokaler Wundschmerz entstehen – ähnlich dem einer Prellung.
> 
> Zur Knochenmarkentnahme bleibt der Spender für 2 bis 3 Tage im Krankenhaus. Anschließend sollte der Spender nach Rücksprache mit der Entnahmeklinik zur Erholung für ein paar Tage Zuhause bleiben.



Quelle: DKMS

Da stehen die Gründe drin.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2014)

Außerdem gibt es bei jeder Operation ein Restrisiko. Ist eben so.
Genauso kann ich morgen früh beim Duschen ausrutschen und mir den Kopf anhauen dass ich eine Hirnblutung kriege weil eine Ader dünner ist als normal.


----------



## MisterPC (22. April 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso zu teuer?
> Bezahle ich das etwa selbst?


 
Du sollst für die Typisierung 50€ bezahlen. Die Krankenkassen übernehmen von dem Betrag gar nichts, weil es dabei ja nicht um *deine* Gesundheit geht.

Zu der Sache mit der Entnahme: Man kann das auch mit einem Medikament machen, das man einige Tage nimmt und die Stammzellen aus dem Knochenmark ins Blut wandern lässt. Dann muss nur noch das Blut entnommen werden.


----------



## Poulton (22. April 2014)

Mir ist neu das man für die Typisierung selber Geld bezahlen muss. Darf man fragen bei was für einem "Spendeinstitut" du gewesen bist?


----------



## MisterPC (22. April 2014)

Ich bin erst 16 

Ich dachte ich hätte es im Netz gelesen. Kann aber auch sein, dass die DKMS den Betrag übernimmt. Aber die Krankenkassen zahlen nichts.


----------



## Poulton (22. April 2014)

Wird eigentlich von der DKMS übernommen, die es aber auch nur Aufgrund von Spenden können.

€: Fürs Protokoll: [x] Ja


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2014)

[x] gesundheitliche Gründe

Habe schlechte Schilddrüsenwerte und muß Medikamente nehmen, sonst hätte ich mich vielleicht auch typisieren lassen.


----------



## MisterPC (30. April 2014)

Tatsächlich gespendet hat von euch aber noch niemand oder? Wenn ihr jemanden kennt, der schon gespendet hat, wäre es echt klasse mal mit dem zu reden.


----------



## Seeefe (30. April 2014)

[x] ich spende nicht.

ich war in meinem leben schon zu oft in einem krankenhaus und in einer OP, da muss ich freiwillig sowas nicht unbedingt haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. April 2014)

Ich bin Komplettspender (Blut, Plasma, Organe und Knochenmark) 

Wenn man anderen damit helfen kann.


----------



## pascha953 (30. April 2014)

Wozu genau oder wer braucht eine Knochenmarkspende?

Welche Krankheit wird damit behandelt?

Hat es was damit zutun das der Körper kein eigenes Blut mehr produzieren kann?


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2014)

Menschen die Blutkrebs haben brauchen frischen Knochenmark denn nur damit kann man den Krebs langfristig besiegen.
Im Knochenmark werden praktisch alle Blutzellen gebildet.


----------



## Monsjo (30. April 2014)

Es hat was mit Leukämie zutun und es geht eher darum, dass zu viele weiße Blutkörperchen produziert werden.


----------



## pascha953 (30. April 2014)

Okay.

Und was ist die Ursache für die Krankheit,
falsche Ernährung, Gifte oder Strahlung...?


----------



## jamie (30. April 2014)

Bin Organspender, aber über Knochenmarksspenden habe ich mich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht informiert. D.h. im Moment noch nicht.



MisterPC schrieb:


> Tatsächlich gespendet hat von euch aber noch niemand oder? Wenn ihr jemanden kennt, der schon gespendet hat, wäre es echt klasse mal mit dem zu reden.


 
Ich glaube meine Mutter hat sich typisieren lassen, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Werde sie bei Gelegenheit mal fragen.


----------



## _chiller_ (30. April 2014)

Aus aktuellen Anlass: Bei Marc von XFX wurde Blutkrebs diagnostiziert:
Rollentausch bei XFX auf der Cebit: Grafikkarten-Präsentation mal anders
Ich habe selbst schon mit ihm vor seiner Erkrankung geschrieben, er ist ein richtig netter Mensch. Wäre schade wenn seine zwei Kinder ohne ihn aufwachsen würden, daher hab ich mich jetzt auch mal registriert um mich typisieren zu lassen.


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2014)

pascha953 schrieb:


> Und was ist die Ursache für die Krankheit,
> falsche Ernährung, Gifte oder Strahlung...?


 
Gibt viele Ursachen.
Diverse Stoffe können Krebs auslösen.
Genetische Defekte können die Ursache sein.
Einen Einfluss hast du darauf nicht.


----------



## Seeefe (1. Mai 2014)

Krebs ist meist einfach nur pech. jeder kann krebs bekommen, der eine ist vielleicht nur anfalliger für einen krebsausbruch als der andere.


----------



## MisterPC (3. Mai 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Wäre schade wenn seine zwei Kinder ohne ihn aufwachsen würden, daher hab ich mich jetzt auch mal registriert um mich typisieren zu lassen.


 
Bekommst du dann nur ein Set für die Abgabe einer Speichelprobe oder wird dir Blut abgenommen? In der Werbung kam ja letztens immer das mit der Speichel Abgabe.


----------



## _chiller_ (3. Mai 2014)

Ich muss nur eine Speichelprobe abgeben, mit pieksen hat das also nichts zu tun  Das Video ist in dem Zusammenhang vielleicht ganz interessant:
Stammzellspender werden - YouTube


----------



## MisterPC (5. Mai 2014)

Geb dann mal Bescheid wenn dus gemacht hast


----------



## sfc (5. Mai 2014)

Da muss man einfach nur zwei Abstriche machen. Das Set ist übrigens ruckzuck da. Hatte es Mittwoch bestellt und trotz Feiertag am Donnerstag hatte ich es am Samstag Morgen im Briefkasten. Also nichts mit zwei Wochen, wie manche auf Facebook befürchteten und dann gleich behaupteten, dass man sich das auch schenken könnte.


----------



## _chiller_ (6. Mai 2014)

MisterPC schrieb:


> Geb dann mal Bescheid wenn dus gemacht hast


Mein Set ist heute angekommen. Im Briefumschlag befanden sich neben den Wattestäbchen ein Umschlag indem die Wattestäbchen gelagert werden beim Rücktransport. Ein Werbeflyer beinhaltete dann noch eine Einverständniserklärung, in der aber nichts überraschend neues steht. 

Insgesamt ist das Ganze also ziemlich unspektakulär und tut auch nicht weh


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Insgesamt ist das Ganze also ziemlich unspektakulär und tut auch nicht weh


 
Weh tut es dann wenn du angerufen wirst weil einer dein Knochenmark haben will aber du eigentlich in Urlaub fahren willst.


----------



## Monsjo (6. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weh tut es dann wenn du angerufen wirst weil einer dein Knochenmark haben will aber du eigentlich in Urlaub fahren willst.



Dann kann man ja einen Termin ausmachen, erst kurz vor der OP wird durch Chemo dafür gesorgt, dass der Krebspatient ohne Spende nicht mehr überleben kann.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Dann kann man ja einen Termin ausmachen, erst kurz vor der OP wird durch Chemo dafür gesorgt, dass der Krebspatient ohne Spende nicht mehr überleben kann.


 
Wie willst du denn eine Termin ausmachen?
Wenn das Knochenmark gebraucht wird musst du hin.


----------



## Monsjo (6. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn eine Termin ausmachen?
> Wenn das Knochenmark gebraucht wird musst du hin.



Das steht auf der Seite, ganz kurzfristig ist es nie.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Das steht auf der Seite, ganz kurzfristig ist es nie.


 
Kann aber mal kurzfristig sein.


----------



## Monsjo (6. Mai 2014)

So kurzfristig, dass man nicht eine Woche wegfahren kann, glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Tierce (6. Mai 2014)

Ah coole Sache. Dann werd ich heute Abend auch gleich mal gucken was ich wo bestellen muss.

Ich bin auch Allesspender. Was neu gebildet wird kann ich verschmerzen und wenn ich tot bin brauch ich das ganze Zeug eh nicht mehr, also immer raus damit.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> So kurzfristig, dass man nicht eine Woche wegfahren kann, glaube ich nicht.


 
Keine Ahnung. Ich kenne niemanden der jemals was gespendet hat oder was bekam.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Mai 2014)

Nein.


----------



## sfc (9. Mai 2014)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass es eh nicht superwahrscheinlich ist, da dauernd was spenden zu müssen: Ich glaub kaum, dass man sich verarscht fühlt, sollte man wirklich wegen sowas mal einen Urlaub nicht antreten können. Durch die OP bleibt immerhin jemand am Leben, der sonst jämmerlich krepieren würde.


----------



## azzih (9. Mai 2014)

Nein, oh Gott ich hab ja schon Angst wenn ich Blutabnehmen muss und kipp da direkt um, da tue ich mir doch sowas net an. Würd höchstens drüber nachdenken wenns ein Familienmitglied beträfe, aber ansonsten bin ich dafür viel zu sehr ne Pussy


----------



## Monsjo (9. Mai 2014)

Auch wenn du weißt, dass du die einzige Hoffnung für einen Todkranken bist?


----------



## Metalic (9. Mai 2014)

Habe mir im letzten Jahr mal die Unterlagen mit wattestäbchen zuschicken lassen. Habe das ganze nur verlegt... Sobald hier bei mir in der Nähe mal eine Aktion von dem Verein ist, gehe ich hin um mich typisieren zu lassen.

@Azzih du wirst es nicht leicht im Leben haben wenn du schon wegen einer Blutabnahme Muttis Hand brauchst.


----------



## azzih (9. Mai 2014)

Haha Muttis Hand...du bist schon ein witziger Typ. Schön das du solche frechen Aussagen über die Anonymität des Internets machen kannst. Wenn du in Realität vor mir stehen würdest, kannst du ja gerne den Dicken machen, aber nimm dich hier mal besser zurück.


----------



## MisterPC (10. Mai 2014)

Übrigens: Wer angst vor einer OP hat, den kann ich beruhigen. Meistens werden die Stammzellen nur noch aus dem Blut und nicht aus dem Becken entnommen


----------



## totovo (12. Mai 2014)

also, dass mit der typisierung ist eine feine Sache!
ich habe mich selbst auch als Knochenmark spender eintragen lassen.
ich kann als medizinstudent mal ein wenig mein halbwissen zum Thema beitragen 

also zur Spende an sich: ja, früher hat das weh getan, da hat man das teilweise ohne Narkose gemacht! Heute macht man es entweder mit Narkose oder direkt über das blut. Ersteres ist zwar ein invasiver Eingriff, man liegt dann auch 2-3 tage flach, pumpt dafür aber keine Chemie in seinen Körper, wie es bei letzterer Methode nötig ist! 
an sich ist das Risiko für den spender praktisch nicht vorhanden!

aber!! Blutkrebs ist eine sehr grausame, langwierige Erkrankung, die nur durch eine Knochenmarkspende geheilt werden kann!
auch eine der wenigen Krebserkrankungen, für die man selbst nichts kann...
bei den meisten anderen gibt es allerdings ne Menge risikofaktoren! (Rauchen, Alkohol, falsche Ernährung,....)


----------



## Monsjo (12. Mai 2014)

[x] Nein
[x] Sonstiges 
Bin keine 18 und darf mich nicht typisieren lassen.  Aber sobald ich kann werde ich es machen.


----------



## orca113 (12. Mai 2014)

Ja ich bin Spender. Damals wurde wegen eine Kindes das Knochenmark brauchte aus unserem Ort eine Typisierungsaktion gestartet.

Dort wurde eine Infoaktion vorher gestartet die wesentlich informativer war als die üblichen zugänglichen Infos die man überall im Netz (auch bei der DKMS selbst) anrufen kann.

Das nahm mir bedenken und Angst und seit dem bin ich dabei.

Spende auch regelmäßig Blut.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2014)

*ja*, weil es (ebenso wie bei der organspende) nichts gibt, was dagegen sprechen würde.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (15. Mai 2014)

Ja, und ich habe bislang noch nicht gespendet. Bin bei der DKMS in der Liste.
Und die Typisierungskosten müssen nicht übernommen werden.
Empfehle dem TS sich vorher eingehend zu informieren, bevor man eine Aussage raushaut, besonders , wenn man dann noch ein Umfragethread erstellt..


----------



## MisterPC (16. Mai 2014)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Ja, und ich habe bislang noch nicht gespendet. Bin bei der DKMS in der Liste.
> Und die Typisierungskosten müssen nicht übernommen werden.
> Empfehle dem TS sich vorher eingehend zu informieren, bevor man eine Aussage raushaut, besonders , wenn man dann noch ein Umfragethread erstellt..


 
Sorry for my ignorance.
Wurde ja schon gleich am Anfang geklärt.


----------

